# Slaughter House Brine



## udt007

I keep reading about this Slaughter House Brine but have yet to find the recipe on the forum.  I'm sure it is great from all the posts that have been posted.  I have yet to use a brine, since I am new to smoking, but can't wait to try this one out if anyone can point me in the right direction.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Here ya go...   It was in the WIKI's

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-poultry


----------



## ozsmoker

are we supposed to boil the water first then add the ingredients?

or just mix everything up with cold water?

also, people that have made this brine, do you also use a rub or is it not needed?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

ozsmoker said:


> are we supposed to boil the water first then add the ingredients?
> 
> or just mix everything up with cold water?
> 
> also, people that have made this brine, do you also use a rub or is it not needed?



Nope, no boiling just mix it up... I use this brine on turkeys & it's awesome !  Mix it with cold water & your good to go !  After the brine, I'll rinse, pat dry with paper towels.... Then lift up the breast skin with the edge of a spoon real careful...  Toss in a bit of rub & a few pats of butter !  Then I rub the bird down with EVOO or peanut oil, toss on some rub & into the fridge overnite before the smoker !


----------



## ozsmoker

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nope, no boiling just mix it up... I use this brine on turkeys & it's awesome ! Mix it with cold water & your good to go ! After the brine, I'll rinse, pat dry with paper towels.... Then lift up the breast skin with the edge of a spoon real careful... Toss in a bit of rub & a few pats of butter ! Then I rub the bird down with EVOO or peanut oil, toss on some rub & into the fridge overnite before the smoker !


i read elsewhere to boil the salt, water and brown sugar

then turn off heat and add the rest......... i just did that. 

is 1.5 gallons enough for two birds in separate ziplock bags?

thanks for the rub/butter tips... i'll do that too... not sure how easily i can lift the breast skin though, i'll try


----------



## ugasmoker

After thawing the turkey loosen the skin...it will take the brine better and you are set to add the rub under the skin after the brine.  I mix my rub with EVOO to make a paste and rub it under the skin, fridge over night and ready to go.  Use toothpicks or small skewers to hold the skin in place (especially the breast) as it shrinks up when cooking.


----------



## lovelife

I doubled the recipe but used celery seed powder on accident. I am thinking of brining only for a couple of hours because of this reason. Doing two whole chickens. Did I screw up or worth a shot?


----------



## tjdcorona

How did it turn out?


----------



## lovelife

Still hesitated to throw my chickens in the brine. Smoking all day tomorrow....


----------



## tjdcorona

How did they turn out for you?

Definitely boil the ingredients - not for long - just heat it up and the flavors will mix.


----------



## lovelife

It was still great. Very juicy. They just took a little longer than expected. They are on the smaller side. largest chicken I can get here is 1200-1300 gram (2.6-2.8lbs).


----------



## tjdcorona

Those are on the small side - here they use steroids and such - so chickens are slaughtered early - and get big


----------



## 61sleepercab

"SLAUGHTER HOUSE BRINE" may get its name from the process used in processing meats and not  a specific recipe. Chicken is slaughtered and held in a salt brine solution for cooling and seasoning purposes in processing. By the way, the salt water will cause the poultry to gain water and therefore weigh more. Hams are needle injected  and depending on the percentage of added fluid have different label names..... ham ,ham with natural juices etc. Corned beef is also injected with a brine during processing. I have brined  poultry with great success. Think of it as a water based marinade for the meat.  I have watched GOOD EATS with Alton Brown who brines everything except Oreo Cookies! Hope this tidbit helps.


----------



## travcoman45

I gave it that name cause I learned the trade from my pa an granpa.  They both worked fer a packin plant.  It took several years ta come up with this an it be nothin like the stuff they inject inta poultry these days.


----------



## flatbroke

going to give it a go today

mix and boil first? or just mix all in cold water?


----------



## travcoman45

Ya don't have ta boil first.  What ya can do is bring the water ta a boil, turn off the heat then add salt an sugar.  Mix well then add in the rest.  Either way work just fine.  If ya have any doubts bout yer water never hurts ta boil it.


----------



## flatbroke

No doubts about water. Wasn’t sure if the ingredients needed to be heated to dissolved before putting bird in


----------



## travcoman45

As long as the salt an sugars dissolve that be the main thin.


----------

